# Compatible Species?



## Logan487 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thought this may be controversial so I figured id post here. I was curiose if anyone had ever tried to keep a gecko or skink with any of thier torts? We have a setup that is like its own little biotope however recently I have noticed some flying flies that are very tiny that seem to be a product of the humidty and all the plants in thier enclosure. Its very humid so perhaps even a small chameleon? Figured itd be a good way to control the nuisance fruit fly like pests but at the same time be the least invasive as possible to thier environment. In addition id like to add I have become almost obsessed with this, trying to make it as close to thier wild environment and as self sustaining as possible with the exception of adding water and vitamins and such.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't know the answer, but this is a bump.


----------



## Baoh (Sep 5, 2011)

I add beneficial nematodes to the substrate, which knock out the tiny gnat-like insects. I add isopods, which rapidly reproduce, to consume detritus. Some smaller crickets. Ghost mantids to keep the crickets controlled and because they are simply cool. A few small-bodied land crabs for giggles. 

I don't add lizards or other reptiles, as my tortoises tend to like taking bites out of things, but I would not have a problem if my enclosure was arranged in an accommodating manner. Especially if there were great deals of vertical space.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2011)

One danger is that the lizards will poop in there and your tort will happily eat it. If you are willing to first worm the lizards, twice, two weeks apart, and then run regular fecals on your torts and lizards, you might get away with it. Just realize that it is still a risk for many reasons.

Next problem is that a lizard small enough to eat those tiny phorid flies will be in danger of injury from even a small tort. And you'd need a few to even make a dent in the fly population. It would be quite a balancing act trying to maintain enough phorid flies to continuously feed your lizard population too. I think in the end, they would eat them all up and then you'd need to start adding more tiny bugs to feed them. I would not recommend crickets as they are noisy, messy, stinky and they will chew on your reptiles at night. But maybe some Blatta lateralis...

Personally I would not attempt this, but I must admit the notion of an above ground highway of twigs, out of reach of the tort, with some dwarf chameleons on it, does sound kind of neat. Or maybe a very small species of gecko that can run around on the glass...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 5, 2011)

Several keepers keep hermit crabs with their RF's the problem is that they often end up on the menu as dinner.

what type of a tortoise are we talking about?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 6, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Several keepers keep hermit crabs with their RF's the problem is that they often end up on the menu as dinner.
> 
> what type of a tortoise are we talking about?


----------

